# New cars from the Richfield show...



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

picked up some cars and chassis and I found the tycox2 power supply I needed. Here are the cars , was wondering if anyone can tell me what the Tyco's are in the clear cases....have no clue other then they really appealed to me. They are sealed and I want to run them but I do not know if I want to open them. I swore I would not be like that but I am torn right......sheeeesh....lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Japanese releases it appears. Most of these get more dollars than the normal slots. Did you get a deal?

I know Tom had a bunch of Japanese releases.

They look real cool.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Japanese releases it appears. Most of these get more dollars than the normal slots. Did you get a deal?
> 
> I know Tom had a bunch of Japanese releases.
> 
> They look real cool.


all depends on what they normally go for. Any clues? 
Not sure why but I liked them....don't normally go for the RACE car look. I liked the paint scheme and body style. Same with the AFX car. I tried to find the 2 TYCO's on ebay but found no listing....


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

THIS MIGHT HELP. DO NOT OPEN THEM!! http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-PRIMUS-EX-0...270691275115?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f0675116b


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=321084&highlight=taka+Q

'doba would like a taka-Q


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Goodwrench the link is for an AFX not a Tyco as the original poster has pictured. 

They are a Japanese release Porsche 962. out of the package I have paid as little as $18 shipped. Sealed in the box the Tyco' s I've seen as cheap as $35 and have also sold at $80. My recommendation if you like to just look at them keep them sealed. If you want to race them find someone that wants to trade on one that is already open and make some extra on the side. It generally only had a HP 7 chassis.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

cwbam said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=321084&highlight=taka+Q
> 
> 'doba would like a taka-Q


Not quite - I am hunting the elusive AFX Toyota Taka-Q car, not the Tyco Porsche car.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I am hunting the elusive AFX Toyota Taka-Q car


I was hunting this too, until Sunday. 

http://min.us/mvj2RRS


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome. Do tell... Howdya score it??

Edit: Never mind... I just saw your Richfield show post. Doh!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The Taka-Q livery was on the Joest Porsche 962 for 1986 and then went to the 1988-89 Toyota 88C-V and 89C-V with Toyota Team Tom's. It was part of the popular Tomy EX Import series that also included the Denso, Minolta and Tenoras Toyotas that are pretty desirable today. The Japanese Tyco version of the Porsche 962 Taka-Q and From A are pretty rare. These were all featured in the 1991 Scale Auto catalog.

The From A car is one of my favorite 962's. Snapped this at the 2004 BRIC at Road America:


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Goodwrench the link is for an AFX not a Tyco as the original poster has pictured.
> 
> They are a Japanese release Porsche 962. out of the package I have paid as little as $18 shipped. Sealed in the box the Tyco' s I've seen as cheap as $35 and have also sold at $80. My recommendation if you like to just look at them keep them sealed. If you want to race them find someone that wants to trade on one that is already open and make some extra on the side. It generally only had a HP 7 chassis.


thats the problem....I do want to race them....did not buy them with the intention of just setting them on a shelf. But when I saw they were sealed I was not sure if they were something or not. If they are worth some decent money sealed then I would not want to open them but sell them and get ones I could race.


----------

